# Prelims!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and Schumi had their prelims done this morning. Nikon is 6 months and Schumi is 10 months. Both elbows are fine/normal. Schumi's hips look "mature", more like a 12-13 month old, and OFA would probably give them "good". Nikon's are obviously puppy, you can see the growth plates, but also look normal at this point. Woohoo! We're not submitting them to the OFA since they are just prelims and done by someone every bit as qualified, if not more so, than the OFA panel.

I would share the films for comments but they're not digital. Speaking if which, is there any special way films need to be stored?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

you can hang the films on a viewing box in the dark then take a picture without the flash on a digital camera, they usually show up really well that way.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the prelims but I have a question on why you would prelim a 6mo old unless they were showing signs of a problem.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Denise, I don't really know anything about it. My breeder's husband is a world expert in veterinary radiology and since he retired he has been doing consultations and has his own clinic. The breeder wanted to do a friend's dog (a dog she bred) who is 10 months old and said we might as well do Nikon at the same time since we were both there. I think the OFA accepts them at 4 months, but I'm not submitting mine since no one is more qualified to take them and read them than the person who did it. We'll do them again as an adult for OFA and a-stamp since that will be required.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesCongrats on the prelims but I have a question on why you would prelim a 6mo old unless they were showing signs of a problem.


Because I asked her to. 

I want to know how the joints are looking. It is also educational to see the growth plates. 

With my own dogs I take a peek at hips and elbows after 4 months, then again at 1 year, then 2 years. Dogs that we use for breeding we look at again in their mid and late years.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We look at ours at about 8 months for the prelims and send them into OFA for the official result. Did that even when I was in CA with a board certified ortho surgeon.

We like to know, even though we let the dogs just grow up the 1st year with no major work. This is their "bone growing" phase - we keep ours very lanky until about 1.5 years and then fill out time....

Same that we ask in our contract.


----------

